# عاااجل جداااا ( احسن فكرة مشروع مزدوج تحكم - اتصالات )



## Ahmed M. Salih (23 ديسمبر 2009)

والان مسابقة احسن فكرة مشروووووع مزدوج ( اتصالات - تحكم ) :13:

اكتبوا افكاركم الاساسية للمشروع موضحة ونحن سنقوم بدراستها واختيار احسن واجمل واذكى فكرة

مع العلم انه يوجد جوائز قيمة جداااا


----------

